# Anubis Pyraminx Concept



## BadMotherFPerm (Jun 2, 2019)

Another one of my hobbies is sculpting/model making, so when I saw somebody had sculpted an octopus onto a 3x3, turning it into a 'picture cube' it really inspired me to give it a go. 

But I wasn't just going to copy; I wanted to do a bust of Anubis atop a Pyraminx. (ambitious, I know) 

This is a proof of concept sketch 


and an example of my sculpture. 


Can anybody offer any feedback or advice? I will be using polymer clay and still want the puzzle to be solvable. 

NB: I've never modded a puzzle before! 

Thanks


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 3, 2019)

For those curious, I believe this is the Octopus video, and this is that guys channel.

From watching Nathan Wilson's videos, extension mods usually seem pretty easy. My one piece of advice would be to roughen the surface of the cubies so that the clay can bind to the plastic better, I guess.


----------



## BadMotherFPerm (Jun 3, 2019)

Yeah, I'll be super gluing the pieces on too, for absolute security. Thanks for your reply. 

Does anyone know if I can put a pyraminx in the oven at 110'C for 25-30 minutes without it melting? That's how the clay cures.


----------

